# Would anyone like a photo edit?



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey there guys and gals!

I don't know if I mentioned it before or not, but I am a student graphic designer, and I really have a love of/knack for editing photos. If anyone has a picture of their hedgie they'd like spiffed up or turned into a signature/avatar to use here or on another forum, please let me know as I'd be more than happy to take care of that for you! ^_^

Hope everyone has a great day,

~Katie


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I was wondering if you where a graphic designer or something since I tought your sig was really cool!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you! ^_^

I've been an avid Photoshopper for 4+ years, and decided to make it an official career about a year ago; I'll be done with my Associate Degree in June of 2010.  

I love photo manipulation and editing and want to get all the practice I can. Plus, after a while it gets "old" editing my own photos. So if there's a picture you want something specific done to, or just want me to "do my thing" and see what I can create, I'm ready and willing. 

~Katie


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

lol, I'm a graphic designer too and I love making my own sig, it's different than my "day job" witch is more about food pix. Good luck in your future career


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

oohhh id love a signature! if you dont mind 
should i send you a pic or just post it on here?? hehe


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Posting them here is fine with me. If you'd like anything specific done to it, let me know, otherwise just let me know anything like names or dates you'd like to have on there. ^_^


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

ooohhh I would love a nice sig - can you blend in multiple different (of different lighting etc) piccies into a banner to make them suit? sorry for my ignorance but I really am rubbish at all things technological ... need to dig through my 100000000's piccies to find the best ones if you can


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I will certainly do my best to blend your favorite photos together! ^_^

While I'm thinking about it, is there an ideal size for a forum siggie here? I don't want to break any size rules when I make these...

~Katie


----------



## Bookgobbler (Aug 13, 2009)

ooh! I would love to have a nice avatar of my Tama. I don't know if I have any really great pics of her though... she's camera shy.


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

I will definitely be taking you up on this offer! Thanks 

I'll contact you via pm when I have the pictures I want made into a signature


----------



## Pickles (May 6, 2009)

Awesome!! Would you be interested in doing one for Pickles?? I would love that (and he would too)


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Of course! ^_^

The offer is open to anyone who would like one, and as many as you like (within reason of course)!

~Katie


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Alastrina, I love your signature. It looks like Charley is getting read to karate chop someone. I'll have to take some new pics of Quillbert so that I can take you up on your offer.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

I would love one for my little man 
What do I do? Just post a pic on here or email it to you? Which is easiest?


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

could you do a mix of my two cool pets?  i added 2 photos of Harley because i couldn't decide which to use. you pick  can't wait to see what you come up with!!!

[attachment=0:2llq507n]P6020079 resize.JPG[/attachment:2llq507n]
[attachment=1:2llq507n]P4030008 resize.JPG[/attachment:2llq507n]
[attachment=2:2llq507n]P6040050 resize.JPG[/attachment:2llq507n]


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Bengall77: I hadn't thought of it like that til you said that.....it does kinda look like that though doesn't it? ^_^

Pipkin: You can e-mail pics to [email protected] if you'd like, or post them here. If you want something big enough to print then e-mail is best for larger pics.

leannem: Oooh, a challenge! I shall do my best! ^_^

~Katie


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Katie i have emailed you our request


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

Alastrina, can you do one for Bruno. I would really love it! Can you do something with these photos?  I've always wondered how to get a cool looking signiature. I'll post a few of them, and if you are able to do one for me that would be GREAT! You can choose which one.




























Thanks!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

K9 girl - Bruno is just the cutest, i LOVE the first 2 pics :lol: just gorgeous!


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Pipkin! As what I can see in you avatar, your hedgie looks very cute too!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Aww! What a sweet looking little boy! I'll see what magic I can work with your pics ^_^


----------



## Soraya (Dec 3, 2008)

i would like one to if you still have the time  i have two gorgeous babies that are 10days olds and i would love something with both of them on it 

just pm me if your interested


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

*leannem, you edit is ready! ^_^*

I hope you like it!

[attachment=0:2vm86026]Harley_Fiona.png[/attachment:2vm86026]

~Katie


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

haha! thats cute. thanks!


----------



## Erik_Julius (Aug 18, 2009)

I know this is a little "off topic", but I am "am Staunen" at how many germans are on this forum!  

Sorry, please resume regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

*Would anyone like a photo edit? -- Take Two*



Instead of posting another topic with the exact same intent as this one, I figured I would just resurrect it.

Same offer as before: Have some pictures of your hedgie and/or other pets and would like to see what I can do with them?

I can edit the photos and send them back to you, I can make signatures and avatars for the forum out of them, etc.

If you'd like to take me up on the offer, please send me your pictures at the largest size you have of them to: [email protected]

Happy Hedgies!

~Katie


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love the new signature Alastrina!

I may have to take you up on the offer!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you ^_^ Made it from the bath time pictures I took last week


----------

